# What should I do?????



## andisue1230 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am newly married 19 May 2007 annd was a very happy and excited new wife until I found out that my husband's old ways came back on our honeymoon. He would have female phone nummbers and emmails from them annd we argued about it and he said that he would change. That was in July 2006 and honestly we hadn't had another problem until I notice his cellphoe bill had a New York number on it and the number only appeared after our honeymooon. When I check his email sure ennough he was emailing a girl that we both met by thhe bar on the ship of our honeymoon. When the discovery was made he denied it at first, but when he was hit with the balck and white emails they were sending each other he confessed. At that point I really wanted to be out of thhiis marriage since it had not even been a month when I found out. We talked about it and are trying to work things out. He has changed his phone number and has given me all access to all of his email account. He calls me when he is leaving work etc....., but I have these moments where I hate him for doing that on our honeymoon and I keep thinking about all the things that I have done for him!! I even mmade him throw away the Honeymoon pictures that we took! What can I do to overcome this it's been 3 1/2 weeks since I found this information out and it still hurts!!! HELP!!!


----------



## despratelyhoping (Jun 25, 2007)

hi and how are you your situation sounds pretty much similar to mines. first u have to accept the fact that hes apologized and he gave u access to email accounts which means he still wants you to trust him and if u told him that u forgave him then u should do just that let it go trust is very important in a marriage the only way to get over the hurt its to get over the fact that it happened each day its a new day go further wish u luck


----------



## bobby07 (Jun 24, 2007)

Pushing the things never works. Till he cares for you and do not trouble you, take this as a first step of building happy life. Do not ever check the phone bills or emails in front of him, that will not help, but will certainly let him away from you. There are many other means he can use, so that is of no use. You are yourself adding problems in your life. Instead forget everything as a past and start taking interest in him, talk to him a lot and provide company as much as possible, but not with tact but with love and that will certainly resolve the things in your favor.


----------

